# Would it be possible to keep a goat and mini horse together?



## GoatLover21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Would they be freinds like a goat would with it's fellow goat? I know goats need company, so would this work? I would plan to get them both as weanlings so that they would bond with eachother. 

Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

They can be friends.  They can get along.

One problem with not having another goat is that goats like to butt heads and head butting a horse isn't a good thing.


----------



## Godsgrl (Jun 27, 2012)

There is a farm a ways from here that has a longhorn cow and a goat together. They are both horned, and seem to be good friends.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> There is a farm a ways from here that has a longhorn cow and a goat together. They are both horned, and seem to be good friends.


My steer and the goats butt heads together....

There's a difference in the head structure of a steer and a horse though...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

The best thing to do for both the horse and the goat would be to get another goat.  The goats would have a same-species companion that way, which is best for goats, and the horse would be less likely to get treated like a goat-substitute (and I just got done clean up my goats head because two of them got a little too rough headbutting each other.  Goats play rough with each other).

Got pics of the gang?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 28, 2012)

I have 3 goats and 3 miniature horses, and, while it might work for some people, I would not put mine together. My horses like to chase small ruminates and nip at them. That would be my biggest concern.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 28, 2012)

It may or may not work with keeping your goat with another barnyard animal. I think the bottom line is a goat is best with another goat. When you have two goats together, they are really fun to watch. They play games and follow each other. My goats also love my dog but the dog doesn't know how to play like the goats. Often one of the goat would lower his head and try to butt the dog who just stood there like a dummy!


----------



## pennylove (Jun 28, 2012)

I drive past a farm nearly every day that has four shetland ponies and one goat, all living together. They seem to get along very well and are nearly always right in the same area, whether grazing or not. They have a trampoline with a staircase for the goat and he/she often stands on top of it, while the ponies are underneath--it's pretty funny. Obviously, I don't know first hand if they've ever fought, bumped heads, or the goat is actually very lonely, but they certainly seem content; I always watch for them as we go by.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 28, 2012)

A friend of mine had mini horses and nigerian goats.  Her mini stallion killed every goat that  "accidentely" got in his stall.  And as everyone here knows -- If there is a place the goats are not supposed to go that is exactly where they go.......


----------

